# What does my Phrag's tag mean?



## My Green Pets (May 14, 2016)

My Grande came with a tag in the pot that reads

Phrag. Grande
Grande 4N x Grande 4N

What does that second part mean? I understand it means it is an F2 cross between two Grandes, but I don't understand what 4N means, and I also don't understand if the parents were different plants, siblings, or if it was a selfing.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 14, 2016)

You are right in that the information is written in incorrect and confusing manner and there is no way to tell if it is selfing, sibbing or what.

Regarding 4N, look up polyploidy online and read about it.
It basically is 4 sets of chromosomes instead of 2 sets. 
Usually when this kind of mutation happens, the resulting plants tend to have a larger flower size or some other different quality.
Downside is that 4N might not breed with others.

By the way, I'm not sure when a certain orchid carries 4N with their name, if chromosome counts has been done to check or just "assume" 4N for individuals with exceptional flowers?


----------



## monocotman (May 15, 2016)

More likely to be a sibbing than a selfing.
If it were a selfing I would expect to see grande 4N x self.
Tetraploids tend to be slower growers than normal diploids,
David


----------



## NYEric (May 15, 2016)

Correct.


----------

